# When did you launch?



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

Over the past year, I have been fortunate enough to get a few catering gigs. First, they were for family and friends' parties. Those gigs eventually led to a few small-medium sized events with my friends and family recommending me to the organizers. My first event was 25 people. My latest was 80 people. I was not paid for any of these events (other than getting a couple of movie gift certificates) but I am ready to turn "favors" into "paid jobs." 

Starting a catering business has been on my radar for a while, but i wanted to wait until I had enough non-paid gigs under my belt to develop a small following of potential clients. All the legal and business research has already been done...for a while now, truth be known. Pretty much the only thing left is deciding if/when to launch. 

I understand that everyone's circumstances and experiences are different, so of course I will not be making my decision solely on advice given here. But I would love to hear your stories about when you started, or what was the tipping point that made you choose to officially launch. (by officially "launch," I mean getting city/county/state licenses, tax numbers, etc.) 

Thanks in advance!:bounce:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

My ego got the better of me...
Like yourself, i had a "client base" of tried and trusted fans... I did a few paid jobs on the side, but got paranoid about being caught out by the tax man, so i made it official... Then called in enviromental health to check me out.(apparently they treat you kindly that way, rather than coming out cos they find out about you)

Then i felt like a proper business. Rather than someone who was playing at it. Not sure if I'm making myself clear, but once I was ligit, I felt more like a professional and the knock on effect was tremendous... I seemed to radiate and attract a possitive vibe which really worked.

I wish you all the very best of luck BenRias


----------



## charron (Feb 3, 2010)

I did it a little backwards, it seems. I reno'ed a room into a kitchen, got certified and had all the inspections done so I could serve take-out from my variety store. I kinda fell into the catering when a customer liked what I offered over the holidays. She asked if I would cater her birthday and I agreed. Rumour got around and a few more have hired me as well. One lady hired me when she happened into the store while one of the 'regulars' was munching some leftovers from a tasting/consultation. We offered her some as well, and viola...

It sounds like you have done far more purposeful prep than I. If you have worked out the details of your pricing and help I think you should be ready to go :bounce: 

GOOD LUCK!!! eace:


----------

